
Law Firm Closes Bank Account From Pirate Bay DDo$ - ajbatac
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/DDo-Attack-Pirate-Bay-Danowsky,7816.html#xtor=RSS-181
======
pj
We should all be completely embarrassed by this. It's the most ridiculously
childish thing I have ever heard and it damages the reputation of the entire
BitTorrent community.

With people like this leading the community, it's fate is disaster.

I am now proud to say I have never used BitTorrent. I know it's a great
protocol, but it is in fact, one of the most criminal things on the internet
and behavior like this is completely disgusting and morally corrupt.

~~~
kiba
Whether or not something is illegal doesn't make it unethical or morally
corrupt.

In any case, I do not consider copying or sharing information to be "stealing"
and "disgusting". Whether or not it hurts the livelihood of programmers,
artists, or anybody else is immaterial. They were are not in fact, deprived of
anything except potential revenue.

If society do not see musics as valuable enough to fund, than so be it. Men
have no obligation to fund anything that they do not see fit to be produced.

~~~
pj
I didn't say it is unethical and morally corrupt because it is illegal.

It is illegal AND unethical and morally corrupt. They obviously see that it is
fit to be produced because they consume it.

I have yet to see anything logical or rational from anyone arguing the pro-
BitTorrent side of this debate.

~~~
kiba
You have not addressed why is it the right of producers to make a living
making despite of the fact that other men do not saw fit to patronize the
producers.

~~~
pj
The consumers are in fact patronizing the producers by consuming the product
the producers create. Not paying what the producer asks in exchange is the
"wrong" part.

The free market says that the producer can ask what it wants in exchange for
the product. If the consumer doesn't want to pay it, the consumer should not
consume it. Consumption without paying does not mean the consumer does not
believe the product has no value. Obviously it has value if the consumer
consumes it.

~~~
kiba
Patronizing required paying the producers, which did not happen. They did not
found it valuable enough to pay for expensive goods. They just happens to find
an unofficial illict source of goods.

That's just tough luck for producer on the free market. The producers did not
produce enough justification for the consumers to sponsor them.

It is one thing to ask for people to pay for your product that you sold from
your online store, it is quite another to demand payment on the whole supply
chain of which you have no part in creating beyond being the source of the
materials.(seeding, listing, describing, etc)

